# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Ivan and Lizaveta. Please look over the translation.

## Martin Miles

Иван и Лизавета
Это - история о муже и жене, Иване и Лизавете, и также о третием человеке, Борисе, который убил Ивана и стал вторым мужом женщины. Год 1832 был временом переступления, место было Петербургом. 
This is the story of a husband and wife, Ivan and Lizaveta, and also about a third person, Boris, who killed Ivan and became the second husband of the woman. The year 1832 was the time of the transgression, the place was St. Petersburg.

----------


## Lubava

I suggest the following translation which to my mind is more in accord with the norms of the Russian language  
Иван и Лизавета
Это история о муже и жене, Иване и Лизавете, А также о третЬЕм человеке, Борисе, который убил Ивана и стал вторым мужЕм женщины. Преступление было совершено в 1832 году в Петербурге. 
Do you mind the grammatical transformation in the second sentence? The meaning is fully preserved and this way it sounds more Russian.

----------


## Doomer

the woman - этой женщины

----------


## Martin Miles

Иван никогда не мог быть годном мужом за Лизавете, потому что не был реальном мучином...
Лизавета знала о Иване, но желала за статус жены с свободой плохой женщины...
Борис был родным отцом их дочи, Анны.  
Ivan never could be a proper husband for Lizaveta, because he was not a real man...
Lizaveta knew about Ivan, but wished for the status of a wife with the freedom of a bad woman...
Boris was the natural father of their daughter Anna.

----------


## Martin Miles

The grammatical transformation is fine, I have to be guided by a native speaker.

----------


## kozyablo

Иван никогда не мог быть годном мужом за Лизавете, потому что не был реальном мучином... = Иван никогда не мог быть хорошим мужем для Лизаветы, потому что не был реальным мужчиной (настоящим мужчиной??)
Лизавета знала о Иване, но желала за статус жены с свободой плохой женщины... = Лизавета знала о Иване, но хотела иметь статус жены и обладать свободой как у плохой женщины (падшей женщины??)...
Борис был родным отцом их дочи, Анны. = Борис был родным отцом их дочери, Анны

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks kozyablo. Padshei zhenshcina is fallen woman, right? That might do, but doesn't that mean something like a prostitute? In English we used to say woman of easy virtue, but that phrase has, I think, gone out of use.

----------


## kozyablo

> Thanks kozyablo. Padshei zhenshcina is fallen woman, right? That might do, but doesn't that mean something like a prostitute? In English we used to say woman of easy virtue, but that phrase has, I think, gone out of use.

 oh))  woman of easy virtue (женщина легкого поведения) = падшая женщина. this is synonym
And in my opinion = phrase "woman of easy virtue" hasn't gone out of use.

----------


## Martin Miles

V vremya etoi istorii tol'ko smert' mogla godno konchat' brach. Ideya ubit' Ivana prishla ot Lizaveti.
Posle rozhdeniya svoi docheri, dorogovo ploda eyo matki, Lizaveta dumala, chto bilo pravoe vremya konchat' brach, potomy chto ona dostugnula eyo glavnuyu mishen'. 
At the time of this story, only death could acceptably end a marriage. The idea to kill Ivan came from Lizaveti.
After the birth of her daughter, the precious fruit of her womb, Lizaveta thought that it was the right time to end the marriage since she had acheived her main goal.

----------


## Martin Miles

ladno kozyablo i spassibo.

----------


## Martin Miles

Apologies for the Latin alphabet, I'm not at home and this computer gives trouble. 
Est' mnogie yadi podrashchie simptomi real'nix boleznei. Odna noch' Boris priglasil Ivana, Lizavety i Annu na obed. Posle obeda on klal takoi yad b chashke myzha svoi lyubovnitsi.  Lizaveta ostupila s svoi docherer'yu i zvala Ivana ot komnata dlya kratkovo vremena poka Boris sovershil prestuplenie. 
There are many poisons that mimic the symptoms of real illnesses. One night, Boris invited Ivan, Lizaveta and Anna to dinner. After the meal he put such a poison in the drink of the husband of his lover. Lizaveta withdrew with her daughter and called Ivan from the room for a short time while Boris accomplished the crime.

----------


## Eugene_UA

First of all I want to apoligise for my English, I'm not goot at it. 
My variant is 
Существует много ядов которые имитируют симптомы реальных болезней. Одной ночью Борис пригласил Ивана, Лизавету и Анну на обед. После обеда он положил такой яд в напиток мужа своей любовницы. Лизавета с дочерью отошла и позвала Ивана из комнаты на короткое время пока Борис совершал преступлении. 
or you want only correct a mistake at your variant.

----------


## kozyablo

Est' mnogie yadi podrashchie simptomi real'nix boleznei. = есть много ядов, подражающие симптомам болезней.
Odna noch' Boris priglasil Ivana, Lizavety i Annu na obed. = один раз, ночью (если ночью или вечером, то - на ужин. Обед - это еда днем), Борис пригласил Ивана, Лизавету и Анну на ужин.
Posle obeda on klal takoi yad b chashke myzha svoi lyubovnitsi. = после ужина он положил такой яд в чашку мужа своей любовницы.
Lizaveta ostupila s svoi docherer'yu i zvala Ivana ot komnata dlya kratkovo vremena poka Boris sovershil prestuplenie. = Лизавета увела с собой дочь и позвала Ивана выйти ненадолго из комнаты, пока Борис совершил преступление.

----------


## kozyablo

V vremya etoi istorii tol'ko smert' mogla godno konchat' brach. Ideya ubit' Ivana prishla ot Lizaveti. = во время этой истории только смерть могла помочь концу брака. Идея убить Ивана пришла пришла от Лизаветы (или идея убить посетила Лизавету??) 
Posle rozhdeniya svoi docheri, dorogovo ploda eyo matki, Lizaveta dumala, chto bilo pravoe vremya konchat' brach, potomy chto ona dostugnula eyo glavnuyu mishen'. = После рождения своей дочери, дорогого плода ее матки, Лизавета думала, что это было правильное время для завершения брака, потому что она достигла свою основную цель.

----------


## Martin Miles

Many thanks kozy.

----------


## Martin Miles

Cheers, kozy.

----------


## Martin Miles

Dom v peterburge gde Ivan otravilsya bil krasivoe zdanie b neoklassicheskom stile. Bol'shoi sad tozhe bil ochen' krasivii. Chislo stupenek dostigat' portik doma bilo trinadtsat'. 
The house in St.Petersburg where Ivan was poisoned was a beatiful building in the neoclassical style. The big garden was also very beautiful. the number of steps to reach the porch of the house was thirteen.

----------


## kozyablo

Dom v peterburge gde Ivan otravilsya bil krasivoe zdanie b neoklassicheskom stile. = Дом в Петербурге, где Иван отравился был красивым зданием в неоклассическом стиле. 
Bol'shoi sad tozhe bil ochen' krasivii. Chislo stupenek dostigat' portik doma bilo trinadtsat'. = Большой сад был тоже очень красивый. Количество ступенек до порога дома было тринадцать. (или количество ступенек ровнялось тринадцати)

----------


## Tania

If you mean "Ivan was poisoned (by smb)" you`d better say "Ivan BYL otravilEN..." It will be more exactly.
(as I understand, smb put a poison in his meal) 
We can say "Ivan otravilsya" if we mean "he ate some bad meal" or "he took poison of his own free will"

----------


## Tania

I would translate in that way: 
Существует много ядов, которые имитируют симптомы реальных болезней. Однажды вечером ("night" could be translated also as "ночью", but I don`t think that smb has a dinner this time) Борис пригласил Ивана, Лизавету и Анну на обед. После обеда он положил такой яд в напиток мужа своей любовницы. Лизавета с дочерью отошла и позвала Ивана из комнаты на короткое время, пока Борис совершал преступление. 
PS. Don`t forget about commas.

----------


## Tania

At the time of this story, only death could acceptably end a marriage. The idea to kill Ivan came from Lizaveti.
 After the birth of her daughter, the precious fruit of her womb, Lizaveta thought that it was the right time to end the marriage since she had acheived her main goal. 
В то время, когда происходила эта история, только смерть могла разорвать брачные узы. Идея убить Ивана пришла Лизавете. После рождения своей драгоценной дочери Лизавета решила, что настало время покончить с браком - так как она достигла своей главной цели.

----------


## Tania

> После рождения своей дочери, *дорогого плода ее матки*, Лизавета думала, что это было правильное время для завершения брака, потому что она *достигла* сво*ю* основн_ую_ цель.

 According to the rules of Russian grammar after "достичь" we should use only the object in genitive case. So the correct variant is "достигла своЕЙ основнОЙ целИ"
"дорогого плода ее матки" - IMHO it`s too literal translation. In translating an artistic text, we can well use method called "Full rearrangement" to to achieve euphony.

----------


## kozyablo

оооооо... у Вас как-то всё очень сложно = то через чур литературно, то через чур неправильно и криво..
Вообще именно в этом вопросе у меня есть понимание = держаться как можно ближе к тому, что пишет Мартин. И следовать за его языком и слогом..
Немного не понимаю смысла, чтобы всем говорить как роботы.. Да и (мне кажется), что человеку будет проще понять свои ошибки, когда он видит где именно он сделал основной промах (падеж, склонение), а не переписывать полностью предложение с нуля, заменяя обороты, слова и т.д. 
Возможно Вы просто не поняли суть = Мартин сам пишет рассказ на английском, а после - переводит на русский, т.к. он учит язык. И цель - не как можно лучше перевести английский вариант, а поправить то, что сам перевел Мартин.

----------


## Tania

Возможно, язык и слог - и правда дело вкуса, но грамматики и пунктуации русского языка все же стоит придерживаться в любом случае. Кто, как не носитель языка, должен быть наиболее компетентен в этом вопросе. 
PS. Правильно писать "чересчур".

----------


## Lampada

> оооооо... у Вас как-то всё очень сложно = то через чур литературно, то через чур неправильно и криво..
> Вообще именно в этом вопросе у меня есть понимание = держаться как можно ближе к тому, что пишет Мартин. И следовать за его языком и слогом..
> Немного не понимаю смысла, чтобы всем говорить как роботы.. Да и (мне кажется), что человеку будет проще понять свои ошибки, когда он видит где именно он сделал основной промах (падеж, склонение), а не переписывать полностью предложение с нуля, заменяя обороты, слова и т.д. 
> Возможно Вы просто не поняли суть = Мартин сам пишет рассказ на английском, а после - переводит на русский, т.к. он учит язык. И цель - не как можно лучше перевести английский вариант, а поправить то, что сам перевел Мартин.

 Давайте не будем недооценивать наших учащихся.  Поверьте, они разберутся.  Может быть, даже без нашей помощи, просто с нами должно быть легче.  Поэтому, мне кажется, нам бы лучше не критиковать друг друга методы, хотя дружелюбный обмен мнениями конечно приветствуется.  На форуме нет по этому поводу правил.  Каждый выбирает метод по своему усмотрению.  *Танечка, добро пожаловать в форум!*

----------


## Martin Miles

Lizaveta imela mnovo lyubovnikob, posle ona ctala beremennoi, potomy chto togda profilkticheskie meri ne bili nenuzhnie. Tozhe ei nravilsya imet' sviditel' svoevo prestupleniya, ditya v eyo matke. - Ono ne cdelat' vreda k dityati - skazala eyo lyubitelyam. 
Lizaveta had many lovers after she became pregnant, because then prophylactic measures were unnecessary. Also she liked to have a witness to her transgressions, the child in her womb. "It will do the child no harm," she told her lovers.

----------


## kozyablo

Aааа.. да не вопрос.
По всем пунктам!

----------


## Tania

Вариантов и методов перевода и правда множество, и каждый имеет право придерживаться своей точки зрения. Собственно, как и высказывать ее. В конце концов, на то и форум. 
Lampada, спасибо  ::

----------


## Tania

I would translate it in this way: 
У Лизаветы было много любовников после того, как она забеременела, поскольку отныне отпала надобность в профилактических мерах (OR: поскольку теперь профилактические меры стали ненужными). Кроме того, ей нравилось, что у ее преступлений есть свидетель - дитя в ее утробе. "Это не причинит вреда дитяти", - говорила она своим любовникам. ("дитяти" is archaism)

----------


## Martin Miles

Cheers Tanya. Would "dityati" have been used in 1830s Russia when the story is set? And what do people use now instead?

----------


## Evelina

> And what do people use now instead?

 child = ребёнок = дитя
It will do the child no harm  = это не причинит вреда ребёнку.

----------


## Martin Miles

Boris, ubitsa, vcegda gulyal i govoril tikho. Tozhe U evo bili bol'shie ruki. Nenavidel Ivana, potomu chto Ivan bil krasive i umne chem evo. 
Boris, the murderer, always walked and spoke softly. He also had big hands. He hated Ivan because Ivan was was more handsome and intelligent than he.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, Evelina.

----------


## Tania

I don`t know exactly whether this word have been used in 1830s, but I suppose so. In works by Pushkin (in particular  "The Captain's Daughter", 1836) we can find this word.

----------


## Tania

Борис, убийца, всегда двигался (this word is more suitable in this case, than "гулять" or "ходить") и говорил тихо. Также у него были большие руки. Он ненавидел Ивана, потому что Иван был красивее и умнее его.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ogromnoe spassibo, Tania.

----------


## Lampada

> Ogromnoe spassibo, Tania.

 Что случилось с твоей кириллицей?

----------


## Martin Miles

Some computers give me trouble with that as I mentioned earlier.

----------


## Martin Miles

The only tale by Pushkin I've read in Russian is Egyptian Nights. I didn't understand every word, but I got the sense of it. Have you read that one, Tania?

----------


## Tania

Yes, I read it. In Russia we study the most part of Pushkin`s works at school.

----------


## Martin Miles

Tania, please check your inbox, I've sent you a message.

----------


## Martin Miles

После рождения Анны, Лизавета дал ребёнок к няне, и ползволяла Борису сосать мопоко от своих грудей. Жидкость имепа сладкий вкус. 
After the birth of Anna, Lizaveta gave the child to a nurse and allowed Boris to suck the milk from her breasts. The liquid had a sweet taste.

----------


## Martin Miles

After 21 views and no replies, can Martin fairly assume that the text is free of errors?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> After 21 views and no replies, can Martin fairly assume that the text is free of errors?

 The text is immaculate, Martin, and one could scarcely tell you from a native speaker of Russian.  /sarcasm
...

----------


## kib

После рождения Анны, Лизавета дал ребёнок к няне, и ползволяла Борису сосать мопоко от своих грудей. Жидкость имепа сладкий вкус. 
After the birth of Anna, Lizaveta gave the child to a nurse and allowed Boris to suck the milk from her breasts. The liquid had a sweet taste.  
Когда родилась Анна, Лизавета отдала её няне и стала кормить Бориcа молоком. Молоко было сладким (or было сладким на вкус or имело сладкий вкус or оно было ... any of them is convinient. But the word 'liquid' won't do IMHO, and don't let the repetition of 'молоко' confuse you.

----------


## Lampada

_ кормить грудным молоком_

----------


## Throbert McGee

First, apologies to Martin for the sarcasm above. He and I got off on  the wrong foot many months ago, because I thought he was just a lazy  college student who was asking people to translate *textbook exercises*  for him. But after reading some of his recent posts about  verse-translations, I think he's a sincere learner of Russian --  although _he should proofread_ his own posts better! (I was  sarcastic above because the text contained some extremely elementary  grammar errors (Лизавета дал ребёнок instead of Лизавета дала ребёнка)  and obvious typos (мопоко instead of молоко).  
But anyway, if I correctly understand the storyline of Иван и Лизавета,  it seems to me there is supposed to be an element of _sexual perversity_  in the fact that Lizaveta allows Boris to drink her breast-milk, since  Boris is a grown man and a murderer! 
So, for this reason, maybe it would  be better to say *Она дала Борису сосать грудь; он кормился молоком;  оно было сладким на вкус* ("She let Boris suck her breast; he fed on the milk; it was sweet to the taste") or  something like that? (Instead of Она стала кормить Бориса грудным молоком, "She began feeding Boris with breast-milk"). 
I mean, the phrase дать сосать (literally, "give to suck") can definitely have a sexual meaning, assuming that's what's required in the context of the story. 
Or, one could directly translate Martin's English phrase "suck the milk from her breasts" with the verb высасывать/высосать, which means "to suck something (liquid or air) out of something else". 
Thus, if I'm not mistaken, one can say  "Вампир *сосёт* мою шею" ("The vampire is sucking my neck") BUT "Вампир *высасывает* мою кровь ("The vampire is sucking-out my blood").  
So, Martin, you need to decide as an author whether you want to more strongly emphasize the maternal "nourishing" aspect (кормление)  or the sexual "sucking" aspect (сосание), since that would affect the Russian translation.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Thus, if I'm not mistaken, one can say  "Вампир *сосёт* мою шею" ("The vampire is sucking my neck") BUT "Вампир *высасывает* мою кровь ("The vampire is sucking-out my blood").

 If we talk about vampires we would hardly ever say "сосет шею" we would rather say "кусает шею" but we would use both "сосет кровь" and "высасывает кровь". 
Though we can say "сосет палец" about a baby, "сосет лапу" about a bear, etc.

----------


## kib

> и ползволяла Борису сосать мопоко от своих грудей

 When I first read this I coudln't help thinking that Boris is really a grown man! (I hadn't read the previous extratcs from the story). But then I dismissed the idea as nonsensical, so I was pretty sure that Boris is Anna's older child! I still can't get my head round this: Martin, did you really mean that Anna allowed A GROWN MAN to suck milk from her breast?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> did you really mean that Anna allowed A GROWN MAN to suck milk from her breast?

 She's a *very* kinky girl -- the kind you don't take home to mother...
She's a super-freak, SUPER-FREAK! _[she's super freaky]_    
Мне было лет десять когда впервые выпустили эту песню... man, how time flies!

----------


## Martin Miles

Kib, I will answer your question with two others. Why do you think women of the upper classes didn't suckle their children but employed so-called wet nurses instead? And is it not true that milk accumulates in the breasts of women who have recently given birth and causes discomfort if not released? Your question should now be answered.

----------


## kib

> Kib, I will answer your question with two others. Why do you think women of the upper classes didn't suckle their children but employed so-called wet nurses instead? And is it not true that milk accumulates in the breasts of women who have recently given birth and causes discomfort if not released? Your question should now be answered.

 I didn't know.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Why do you think women of the upper classes didn't suckle their children but employed so-called wet nurses instead?

 I can think of at least three reasons:    The mother was unable to produce sufficient breast-milk (which can happen from a number of different causes).The mother wanted to stop breast-feeding so that she could become pregnant again as soon as possible (лактация подавляет овулацию, "lactation suppresses ovulation").The mother wanted to stop breast-feeding because she was extraordinarily vain and self-conscious about having milk-filled вымена ("udders").  
But I really doubt that the average upper-class woman employed a кормилица ("wet nurse") for her baby specifically so that she could кормить взрослого мужчину своим собственным грудным молоком ("feed a grown man with her own breast milk") instead of giving the milk to her child!   

> And is it not true that milk accumulates in the breasts of women who  have recently given birth and causes discomfort if not released?

 Yeah, but you can basically massage the milk out -- it doesn't have to be sucked out.

----------


## Martin Miles

Иван был чувствительнным человеком. Когда был ребёнком, часто не мог спать когда луна была полной. Иван, моподец, играл на скрипке, и писал стихи. Писал как любитель. Из-за его аристократического статуса, ни слава ни богатсво были ему нужны. После своего возврашения от путешествий в Европе, всe женщины желали быть его женой. 
Ivan was a sensitive person. As a child he often could not sleep when the moon was full. As a young man he played the violin and wrote poetry. He wrote as an amateur. Because of his aristocratic status he did not need money or fame. After his return from travels in Europe, every woman wished to be his wife.

----------


## kib

> Иван был чувствительнным человеком. Когда был ребёнком, часто не мог спать когда луна была полной. Иван, моподец, играл на скрипке, и писал стихи. Писал как любитель. Из-за его аристократического статуса, ни слава ни богатсво были ему нужны. После своего возврашения от путешествий в Европе, вся женщины желали быть его женой. 
> Ivan was a sensitive person. As a child he often could not sleep when the moon was full. As a young man he played the violin and wrote poetry. He wrote as an amateur. Because of his aristocratic status he did not need money or fame. After

 Hi, Martin. 
Иван был чувствительным человеком (you can say натурой instead of человеком which is bookish, I suppose)
As a child he often could not sleep when the moon was full. If this means he wasn't able to sleep (sleeplessness) then I'd translate Будучи ребенком or когда он был ребенком он не мог заснуть в полнолуние (more seldom, I guess, при полной луне) and if this means he was intentionally staying awake он мог не спать.
Будучи юношей or в юности or  в юношеские годы он играл на скрипке и писал (or сочинял) стихи.
Он сочинял в свое удовольствие (but probably you may say как любитель)
В связи со своим аристократическим положением (or статусом) он не нуждался ни в деньгах, ни в славе or
связи в его аристократическим статусом ему не нужны были ни деньги, ни слава.
If you use из-за, you as an author blame his for his aristocratic status and if you use благодаря of it, you approve his status. В связи is neutral.  
About из-за and благодаря
Из-за его скупости с ним мало кто дружил as he was stingy he had few friends
Благодаря своим родителям я получил хорошее образование thanks to my parents I'm well-educated.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, kib, you've been very helpful. Please note that I have now translated the last sentence.

----------


## Martin Miles

Лизавета вышла замуж за Вориса шестего декaбря 1832 года, когда ей были около тридцать годы возроста. Она никогда не была вновь счастливой. После свадьбы, Лизавета нашла, что Борис  мог только её любить, когда она принадлежала к другему. Без любови Бориса, Лизавета скончилась медленно, как растение без воды.  
Lizaveta married Boris on the 6th of December, 1832, when she about thirty years old. She was never happy again. After the wedding, Lizaveta discovered that Boris could only love her when she belonged to another. Without Boris's love, Lizaveta died slowly, like a plant without water.

----------


## Martin Miles

Twenty eight views and two days later there is not one reply. My Russian must be getting better!

----------


## kib

> Лизавета вышла замуж за Бориса шестего декaбря 1832 года, когда ей было (about the age in cases like that always neuter) около (genetive) тридцати лет. Она никогда не была вновь счастливой. После свадьбы, Лизавета нашла, что Борис  мог только её любить, когда она принадлежала другому. Без любви Бориса Лизавета скончалась медленно, как растение без воды.  
> Lizaveta married Boris on the 6th of December, 1832, when she about thirty years old. She was never happy again. After the wedding, Lizaveta discovered that Boris could only love her when she belonged to another. Without Boris's love, Lizaveta died slowly, like a plant without water.

 
Martin, did you know about this: 1 год, 2 года, 3 года, 4 года, 5 лет ... 10-20 лет 21 год ... 25 лет ... 31 год ... 100 лет ... 1000 лет ... 
Она больше никогда не была счастлива. После свадьбы Лизавета поняла (обнаружила), что Борис любил её только тогда, когда она принадлежала другому. Без любви Бориса он медленно чахла (умирала, погибала), как растение без воды (if you choose one of those in brackets, then you may say как чахнет растение без воды)
Скончалась is perfect aspect, so it won't do here.

----------


## Crocodile

> Лизавета вышла замуж за Вориса шестего декaбря 1832 года, когда ей были около тридцать годы возроста. Она никогда не была вновь счастливой. После свадьбы, Лизавета нашла, что Борис  мог только её любить, когда она принадлежала к другему. Без любови Бориса, Лизавета скончилась медленно, как растение без воды.  
> Lizaveta married Boris on the 6th of December, 1832, when she about thirty years old. She was never happy again. After the wedding, Lizaveta discovered that Boris could only love her when she belonged to another. Without Boris's love, Lizaveta died slowly, like a plant without water.

 =>
Лиза вышла замуж за Бориса шестого декабря тысяча восемьсот тридцать второго года, когда ей было около тридцати. С тех пор она никогда более не была счастлива. После свадьбы Лиза обнаружила, что Борис мог её любить лишь тогда, когда она принадлежала другому. Без любви Бориса, Лиза медленно таяла, словно цветок без воды.  
As a side note, this prose sounds a bit like something written in the end of the 19th century. Have you been reading Russian classic literature recently?  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Crocodile, I will take your comment as a compliment. To be compared to writers like Dostoevsky and Tolstoy is indeed high praise. I have read such authors, but not recently, and almost always in English. The writer whose Russian I am best acquainted with is Pushkin.

----------


## Martin Miles

Лизавета вышла замуж за Бориса шестего декабря 1832 года, когда ей было около тридцати лет. Она больше никогда не была счастлива. После свадьбы, Лизавета поняла, что Борис любил её только тогда, когда она принадлежала дрогому. Без любви Бориса, она кончалась медленно, как растение без воды. Борис посвящался к накоплении большого состояния, которое Анна наследовала, когда умер её родный отец. 
Lizaveta married Boris on the sixth of December 1832, when she was about thirty years old. She was never happy again. After the wedding, Lizaveta found that Boris only loved her when she belonged to another. Without Boris's love, she died slowly, like a plant without water. Boris devoted himself to accumulating a big fortune which Anna inherited when her natural father died.

----------


## Larusja

Your translations are getting better ::  
Лизавета вышла замуж за Бориса шесто(е)го декабря 1832 года, когда ей было около тридцати лет. Она больше никогда не была счастлива. После свадьбы (,) Лизавета поняла, что Борис любил её только тогда, когда она принадлежала другому. Без любви Бориса, она (кончалась) медленно умирала, как растение без воды. Борис посвятил себя (посвящался) накоплению (к накоплении) большого состояния, которое Анна унаследовала (наследовала), когда умер её родный отец.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ogromnoe spassibo, milyaya Larusya. I have one question for you, though. Could you not say 'konchat'sya' for 'to die' speaking in a poetic way?

----------


## Martin Miles

Личное имя Бориса для Лизаветы было -моя свиньянка-. Именно как свинья Лиза была низкоросла и пухла с кожой свежой цветы, и кушала и пила всё, всё. Ho eй было нужно менять свою пишу, когда волосы стали расти на её подбородке и грудях. 
The name that Boris used for Lizaveta in private was " my piglet". Just like a pig, Lizaveta was short and plump, had a fresh complexion, and ate and drank everything, every thing. But she had to change her diet when hair began to grow on her chin and chest.  
You will notice that the translation is not literal.

----------


## Crocodile

> Личное имя Бориса для Лизаветы было -моя свиньянка-. Именно как свинья Лиза была низкоросла и пухла с кожой свежой цветы, и кушала и пила всё, всё. Ho eй было нужно менять свою пишу, когда волосы стали расти на её подбородке и грудях. 
> The name that Boris used for Lizaveta in private was " my piglet". Just like a pig, Lizaveta was short and plump, had a fresh complexion, and ate and drank everything, every thing. But she had to change her diet when hair began to grow on her chin and chest.

 => Для Лизаветы Борис использовал прозвище "моя свинка". Словно свинья, Лиза была невысокая, розовощёкая и пухлая, а также съедала и выпивала всё на свете. Лишь дождавшись того, что у неё стали рости волосы на груди и подбородке, Лизе пришлось менять свои пищевые пристрастия.

----------


## Larusja

Огромное пожалуйста, Мартин) 
В качестве литературного, поэтичного варианта лучше использовать "погибать" или "угасать" чем "cкончаться". 
Она медленно погибала.
Она медленно угасала. 
Кончаются неодушевленные объекты (Пример: У нас кончился чай). 
Люди могут скончатся (Пример: Вчера скончался президент Российской Федерации). Но это очень формальное слово. 
Умирать - обыденное, нейтральное слово. 
If you can't understand anything ask me to explain in English.

----------


## Larusja

Немного подкорректировала: 
Борис называл Лизавету своей свинкой. Лиза была невысокой, пухлой, розовощекой, прямо как свинья, она ела и пила всё подряд. Однако ей пришлось изменить свое отношение к еде, когда её грудь и подбородок начали покрываться волосами.

----------


## Larusja

После своего возврашения от путешествий в Европе, всe женщины желали быть его женой. 
После того, как он вернулся из путешествия по Европе, каждая была готова стать его женой.
or
После того, как он вернулся из путешествия по Европе, каждая мечтала стать его женой.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks to you both, Crocodile and Larusja.

----------


## Martin Miles

Cheers, Larusja.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ok, so it can be used but it is very formal. Larusja, I hope you wish only good things for the president of the Russian Federation.  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Ларусе приходиться любить президент России.  ::

----------


## dondublon

"Она медленно *увядала*, словно цветок без воды".

----------


## Larusja

увядала is a good variant too) 
Anyway I  don't like our president but wishing death for him is too cruel)

----------


## Martin Miles

Церковь - любимое убежище многих женщин респектабильности, но и там волк может нападать. Страсть Фёдора, попа, была жены других. Он предпредил жены, потому что обычно у них не болезни как сифилис, который тогда не могут лечить. Фёдор бил любовником сестры Лизаветы, Марии, которая была член его собора в церковю Святой Цройцы. Фёдор, поп, cTaл родным отцом её старшего сына.  
The church is the favourite refuge of many respectable women, but even there the wolf can attack. The passion of Fyodor the priest was the wives of other men. He preferred married women because usually they did not have diseases like syphilis, which could not be cured in those days. Fyodor was the lover of Lizaveta's sister, Maria, who was a member of his congregation at the church of the Holy Trinity. Fyodor the priest was the father of her older son. 
Written down by Martin Miles on St. Stephen's Day, 2011 A.D. 
The translation is not entirely literal. As usual, the two versions are about the same length.

----------


## Larusja

Церковь - любимое убежище многих респектабельных женщин (респектабильности), но и там волк может напасть (нападать, я думаю, что это фразеологизм, то есть его лучше перевести не дословно, а литературно типа "но и она не может спасти от всех напастей" или "но и там таятся опастности").  
Страсть священника Фёдора (, попа,) заключалась в чужих женах (была жены других).  
Он предпочитал (предпредил) замужних женщин (жены), потому что обычно у них не было таких болезней (болезни) как сифилис, от которого (который не) тогда не могли (могут) вылечить (лечить).  
Фёдор был (бил) любовником сестры Лизаветы, Марии, которая была членом (член) его паствы (собора) в церкви Святой Троицы (церковю Святой Цройцы). Священник Фёдор (, поп,) стал (cTaл) (родным, так красивее звучит) отцом её старшего сына.

----------


## Martin Miles

Когда рабство кончится, било большой удачой для капиталических и интелетуальних классов в своей битве против класса аристократов. Когда человек мог купить другого, аристократ мог любить кто-то, которое ему принадлежало. После конца рабства, у богатого барышника как Бориса и умного священика как Фёдора были Большее случаи. 
When serfdom ended, it was a great success for the captilasit and intellectual classes in their battle with the aristocrats. When a person could buy another the aristocrat could sleep with anyone who belonged to him. After...

----------


## Ramil

> Когда рабство кончится, било большой удачой для капиталических и интелетуальних классов в своей битве против класса аристократов. Когда человек мог купить другого, аристократ мог любить кто-то, которое ему принадлежало. После конца рабства, у богатого барышника как Бориса и умного священика как Фёдора были Большее случаи. 
> When serfdom ended, it was a great success for the captilasit and intellectual classes in their battle with the aristocrats. When a person could buy another the aristocrat could sleep with anyone who belonged to him. After...

  *кончилось* (past tense) 
 serfdom = крепостное право
 technically, serfdom and slavery are different things 
but there's no way I can think of to translate these sentences directly. Some modifications are necessary: 
Большим успехом в борьбе капиталистических и интеллектуальных классов в *их* борьбе с аристократами стала отмена крепостного права.
Когда один человек мог покупать другого, аристократ мог спать с любым человеком, принадлежащем ему.    

> После конца рабства, у богатого барышника как Бориса и умного священика как Фёдора были Большее случаи.

 I can't help you with that without the English original.

----------


## Paul G.

После отмены рабства, у богатого купца, такого как Борис, и умного священника, такого как Федор, стало больше возможностей (случаев проявить себя). 
Я думаю что-то в этом духе. Правда, содержание немного странное.

----------


## Martin Miles

Умная женщина - опасная женщина. Надежда не была умной, и для этого её любил Фёдор. Она была красивой как картина, но как картина у неё не была жить, жить что приходит от ума. И также прямо как красивая, мертвая картина, она начинала жить, так говорить, когда кто-то смотрел её красоту, и так у Фёдора были многие картины Надежды без одежды. 
A clever woman is a dangerous woman. Nadezhda was not clever and Fyodor loved her for this. She was beautiful like a picture, but like a picture she had no life, the life that comes from intelligence. And also just like a beautiful, lifeless picture, she started to come alive, so to speak, when anyone beheld her beauty, and so Fyodor had many pictures of Nadezhda without her clothes.

----------


## dondublon

Умная женщина - опасная женщина. Надежда умной не была, потому Фёдор её и любил. Она была красивой, как картинка, но, как и в нарисованной картине, в ней было жизни - той, которая приходит с образованием (я правильно понял мысль?). И так же, как красивая, но застывшая картина, она оживала, только когда кто-то обращал внимание на её красоту. Поэтому у Фёдора было множество изображений Надежды без одежды.

----------


## Paul G.

Умная женщина - опасная женщина. Надежда не была умной, и Федор любил ее за это. Она была красивой, как картина, но как и в картине, в ней не было жизни, жизни, что происходит от ума. И также как и прекрасная, безжизненная картина, она начинала, так сказать, оживать, когда кто-либо созерцал ее красоту, и поэтому у Федора было много изображений Надежды без одежды.

----------


## Sergey_

Умная женщина - опасная женщина. Надежда умной не была, потому Фёдор её и любил. Она была прекрасна, как картина. Но, как и в картине, в ней не было жизни, той, что даёт разум. И, словно прекрасная, но безжизненная картина, она как бы оживала, когда кто-либо созерцал её красоту, поэтому у Фёдора было много картин обнажённой Надежды.

----------


## Martin Miles

Часто музыка была предметом разговора, когда Фёдор встречал органист его церкови, Святой Троитзы. Фёдор подвергал сомнению огромной славу Баха.
-Великий композитор должен сможет писать хорошо для людского голоса-говорил он. ЭтоБах ясно не смог.-
-Это значит ничего.-оранист отвечал, -больая часть людской речи - лоны, Или люди лгут, или не знают, о чём говорят.-
-Ты прав, друг мой, но Бах был музыкантом не филосовом, и повторяю, композитор - не знаток его ремесла, если он не сможет писать для наиболее натурального инструмеита.-
Фёдор никогда не согашал его органист об этом. 
Music was often the topic of conversation when Fyodor met the organist of his church, Holy Trinity. Fyodor used to cast doubt on the great fame of Bach. "A great composer must be able to write well for the human voice,'' he said. "Clearly Bach cd. not do this."
"This means nothing', the organist replied. Most of human speech is false. Either people are lying or they don't know what they are talking about.
You are right my friend, but  Bach was a composer not a philosopher, and I repeat, a composer is not a master of his craft if he cannot write for the most natural instrument.

----------


## wanja

Церковь была католическая?

----------


## Martin Miles

Spassibo, dorogoi drug moi.

----------


## Martin Miles

Bach was a protestant, and his music was performed in Russia at the time of the story, even if not in church.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks guys.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, fellows. Ramil, I take it that the repetion of the word "bor'ba" in your translation is redundant.

----------


## maxmixiv

но и там таятся опасности (опастности)   ::

----------


## wanja

Но если органист был из церкви?..

----------


## Martin Miles

Your Russian seems to be quite good. Instead of asking me all of these questions, you cd. simply provide a translation, and if it is the case that the organ is not played in orthodox churches, the word organist can be changed to "a friend who was a music teacher, or a musician, etc." Use your head. All of us here think that we are intelligent.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Martin -- the word *поп* does indeed mean "priest", but it's considered very old-fashioned nowadays and can even have a dismissive sound. But it would be an appropriate word if you were quoting Henry II in regard to Thomas a Becket ("Will no one rid me of this meddlesome *поп*?"). And I guess that the husbands of the women that Fyodor sleeps with might also use the word! 
And священник "by default" refers to Orthodox or Catholic priests, but in some contexts it can also be used generically for Protestant ministers, Jewish rabbis, Muslim imams, etc., -- so in such cases it would be translatable as "clergyman" or "man of the cloth".

----------


## Martin Miles

Larusja, I have a question for you. You say, " u nikh ne bilo boleznei". The fact that you put it that way clearly shows it is correct. However I notice that in your version, firstly, the verb to be in the neuter singular does not agree with the subject, and more importantly to me, the subject of the phrase is in the genitive plural. As I said, your version is obviously correct, even though it looks strange to an English speaker; my question is, would it be INCORRECT to say, "u nikh ne bili bolezni" with the verb in the plural agreeing with the subject of the phrase in the nominative case?

----------


## Martin Miles

Летом Фёдор ел завтрак вне дома. Тогда делил свою пишу с храбрым маленком воробеем, который шёл прямо до его. Однажды воробей отвергнул есть пишу, которую священник ему дал. Фёдор стал подзрительным, и остановил есть. Священник был больном после еды, но ранно стал здравым вновь. У Фёдора была крепкая конституция. Ревнивий муж платил кухарку священника отравить его пишу, но как было сказало Фёдор избегнул смерти благодаря храброму маленькому воробею. 
In summer Fyodor used to eat breakfast out of doors. He would then share his food with a brave, little sparrow which used to go right up to him. One day the sparrow refused to eat the food which the priest gave him. Fyodor became suspicious and stopped eating. The priest was ill after the meal, but soon became well again. Fyodor had a strong constitution. A jealous husband paid the priest's cook to poison his food, but as was said already, Fyodor avoided death thanks to the brave little sparrow.

----------


## Paul G.

Летом Фёдор завтракал на открытом воздухе. Он делился своей пищей с храбрым маленьким воробьем, который подходил прямо к нему. Однажды воробей отказался есть еду, которую священник ему дал. Фёдор почувствовал неладное ("стал подозрительным" sounds awkward in this context) и прекратил (= перестал) есть. Священнику стало плохо после еды, но вскоре ему стало лучше. У Фёдора была крепкая конституция. Ревнивый муж заплатил кухарке священника, чтобы та отравила его пищу, но как было уже сказано, Фёдор избежал смерти благодаря храброму маленькому воробью. 
Well done!

----------


## Martin Miles

Ogromnoe spasibo, drug moi. I take it you meant to say "Fyodor pochustvoval neladen".

----------


## Throbert McGee

Martin: In this context, *Фёдор почувствовал неладное* is correct, because the meaning is basically "Fyodor sensed something-not-okay." The neuter accusative adjective неладное ("a not-okay thing") is functioning as the direct object of the verb почувствовал. 
On the other hand, if you wanted to say "Fyodor felt not-okay", you would use the construction *Фёдор почувствовал себя неладно* -- note that неладно is acting adverbially, and so it doesn't have to be in the masculine short form (неладен) to agree with Фёдор.  
But using that почувствовать себя construction implies that the feeling is internal (i.e., Fyodor was sick or something). In this context, though, Fyodor senses that something external to him is amiss -- he "feels suspicious of something" -- and that's why Paul recommended the construction without себя. Hope this is all clear. 
Also, as a general note, *остановить* means "stop" in the rather specific sense of "to halt someone's or something's _movement/travel_" -- as in Милиционер остановил велосипедиста, "The policeman stopped the bicyclist." And you can simply put a *-ся* on it to mean "to halt one's own motion" --  Автобус остановился, "The bus stopped." 
But if you mean "stop" in the sense of "to cease and desist from the process of doing something" (such as eating), then the  verbs that Paul recommended (*прекратить* or *перестать*) should be used instead. 
P.S. By the way, your Russian is definitely improving -- keep up the good work!

----------


## Martin Miles

Привлечение Надежды Священникам было наследственным. Много поколенний, свои прямые женские предоки рожали ребята священников, которые не были их мужьями. Эти ребята обычно нчинала жизнь в утробе в день, который был большым религиозным праздником. Благоаря её предкам, будучи ребёнком, Надежда всегда стала возубжданной, когда она смотрела нагой тело Христа на кресте. 
Nadezhda's attraction to priests was hereditary. For many generations, her direct female ancestors had given birth to the children of priests who were not their husbands. These children usually began life in the womb on a day that was a big religious holiday. Thanks to her ancestry, as a child, Nadezhda always became excited when she examined the naked body of Christ on the cross.

----------


## Paul G.

Тяготение Надежды к священникам было потомственным. Много поколений ее прямых предков по материнской линии рожали детей от священников, которые не были их мужьями. Эти дети обычно начинали жизнь в утробе в день, который был большим религиозным праздником. Благодаря своим предкам, еще будучи ребёнком, Надежда всегда становилась взволнованной, когда разглядывала нагое тело Христа на кресте. 
"Возбужденной" (you have used it) often implies sexual context, so we could think Nadezhda lusts for Christ (to the same he's naked). Probably it's ok, although looks a bit bizarre.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, Paul. Vozbuzhdennaya, with all that it suggests, is the right word to use. And the idea is not as bizarre or unusual as you might think.

----------


## Paul G.

> Thanks, Paul. Vozbuzhdennaya, with all that it suggests, is the right word to use. And the idea is not as bizarre or unusual as you might think.

 Perhaps it's true, because I don't know a whole text and can not imagine main context as well.

----------


## Martin Miles

Как способность великого писателя или музыанта, красота Надежды вызвала восхищение нескольких людей а зависть многих других. Свои врагы стараут её игнорировать, но и им пришлось признаваться, что Надежда была благословенной Богом, и поетому они Его ненавидели. В нескольких словах, они, которые ненавидели Надежду, также ненавидели Бога. 
Like the talent of a great writer or musician, Nadezhda's beauty provoked the admiration of some people, and the envy of many others. Her enemies tried to ignore her, but even they had to acknowledge that Nadezhda was blessed by God, and for this they hated Him. In a few words, they who hated Nadezhda, also hated God. 
Good Friday, 2012.

----------


## Paul G.

Как талант у великого писателя или музыканта, красота Надежды выз*ы*вала восхищение у части людей и зависть многих других. Ее враги старались игнорировать ее, но и им пришлось признать (= они были вынуждены признать), что Надежда была благословенной Богом, и поэтому они Его ненавидели. В двух словах, те, кто ненавидели Надежду, также ненавидели Бога.

----------


## Martin Miles

Каждая церковь, в которую Фёдор шёл, имела в саду дерево с белыми светками, несмотря на факте, что другые члены рода дерева имели цветки разных цветов. Человек, который садил сады церквей, белокожый, думал, что белый цвет был магическим. 
Every church to which Fyodor went had in the garden (churchyard) a tree with white flowers, despite the fact that other members of the family of the tree had flowers of a different colour. the person who planted the garden of the church, who was white skinned, thought that the colour white was magical.

----------


## Lampada

Нет необходимости каждый раз открывать новую тему. Я соединю все твои темы про Лизавету в одну.

----------


## Martin Miles

Каждая церковь, в которую Фёдор шёл, имела в саду дерево с белыми цветками, несмотря на факте, что другые члены рода дерева производили цветки разных цветов. Человек, белокожый, который садил сады церквей думал, что белый цвет был магическим. 
Every church to which Fyodor went had in the garden a tree with white flowers, despite the fact that other members of the family of the tree produced flowers of different colours. The whiteskinned person who planted the gardens thought that the colour white was magical. 
My written Russian may not be perfect, but it is probably as good as Rasputin's, who spelt his name with an 'o'. I posted the above earlier today, but something seems to have happened to it. Ladno, Lampada. The reason for the double posting is that I thought the original had somehow disappeared, not realising what you did. Something should have clicked, when I saw that the first thread of the series ran to six pages, and had over 3000 views.  
Martin Miles, April 12th, and 13th, 2012.

----------


## Martin Miles

В Соединенных Штатах Америки, соединяете Вы разные в одну, Лампада, может быть как предок Пушкина?

----------


## Martin Miles

Надежда всегда стала возбужденной, когда смотрела дерево с белыми светками в саду церкови. Она также стала возбужденной когда смотрела стариких с белыми волосами, и горы с снегом вверх. 
Nadezhda always became excited when she looked at the tree with white flowers in a churchyard. She also became excited when she looked at an old man with white hair, a mountains with snow on top.

----------


## Martin Miles

Как было сказано, многие поколений прамых женских предков Надежды, выбрали умные мужьа как учители и свяшенники, быть отцами своих ребёнков. Надежда этих шенщин была, что один день, один красивый день, их сын или дочь бы избегает грозной ловушки проституции, в которой большая часть их людеи жили тогда.Надежда была этой человеком. 
As has been said, many generations of Nadezhda's direct female ancestors chose intelligent men, such as teachers and priests to be the fathers of their children. The hope of these women was that one day, one fine day, a son or daughter would escape the terrible trap of prostitution in which the greater part of people lived then. Nadezhda was this person. 
As my great great grandmother would have said were she alive today, my dear sisters, if you chose as the fathers of your children, men who are not clever, but who somehow have acquired wealth and "power", you shd. not be surprised if your children become either whores like their mothers, or whoremongers like their fathers.

----------


## Paul G.

Надежда всегда *становилась* (imperfective) возбужденной, когда смотрела *на* (look *AT*) дерево с белыми *ц*ветками в *церковном саду*. Она также *становилась* взволнованной, когда смотрела *на* (look *AT*) старик*ов* с белыми волосами, и горы со снегом на *вершинах*. 
Как было сказано, многие поколен*ия* прямых предков Надежды *по женской линии* выбрали умных мужей, *таких как* (such as) учителя и священники, быть отцами *их* *детей*. Надежда *у* этих женщин была *в том*, что *однажды*, в один *прекрасный* день, их сын или дочь *избежали бы* грозной ловушки проституции, в которой большая часть людей жили тогда. Надежда была эт*им* человеком.

----------


## Martin Miles

Не каждые учители - хороший человек. Надежда знала учитель, который спал с дочерью его жены, когда она была ещё маленьким ребёнком. Ему нравилось спать с ней в день её рождения, каждый год. 
Not every teacher is a good person. Nadezhda knew a teacher who slept with the daughter of his wife when she was still a small child. He liked to sleep with her on her birthday, every year. 
Bol'shoe spasibo, Pavel. I always appreciate your corrections. You might be interested know that the writer, Gogol, uses the verb smotrel followed immediately by the object in the accusative case, without the intervening preposition, na,as I just learnt while reading the first paragraph of Mertvie Dyshi.

----------


## Paul G.

> Bol'shoe spasibo, Pavel. I always appreciate your corrections. You might be interested know that the writer, Gogol, uses the verb smotrel followed immediately by the object in the accusative case, without the intervening preposition, na,as I just learnt while reading the first paragraph of Mertvie Dyshi.

 From the first paragraph of Mertvie Dyshi: "Павел Иванович Чичиков отправился *посмотреть город*", "Пошли *смотреть пруд*, в котором, по словам Ноздрева, водилась рыба..."
You might be interested know that in such context (without the intervening preposition) the verb 'смотреть' means 'to inspect', 'to see round smth', 'to look round' etc.
From the same paragraph: "посмотрел пристально *на* проходившую по деревянному тротуару даму...", "смотреть *за* комнатой и чемоданом", "сказал Чичиков, посмотрев *на* них", "и со страхом посмотрел *на* него пристально", "Манилов так сконфузился и смешался, что только смотрел *на* него" and so on. I think, Gogol knows Russian anyway.

----------


## Paul G.

> Не каждые учители - хороший человек. Надежда знала учитель, который спал с дочерью его жены, когда она была ещё маленьким ребёнком. Ему нравилось спать с ней в день её рождения, каждый год.

 Не кажд*ый* учител*ь* - хороший человек. Надежда знала учител*я*, который спал с дочерью его жены (weird phrase, in English too, like 'the son of my father, but not my brother'), когда она была ещё маленьким ребёнком. Ему нравилось спать с ней в день её рождения, каждый год. 
P.S. And what I'm really interested know, who is a writer of this?

----------


## Martin Miles

Как было сказано, каждая церковь, в которую Фёдор шёл, имела в церковном саду дерево с прекрасными белыми светками. Другые дерева также были очень красивы. Никогда не в саду было дерево, которое давало хорошый фрукт. 
As was said already, every church to which Fyodor went, had in the churchyard a tree with beautiful white flowers. The other trees were also very pretty. Never in the yard was there a tree which bore good fruit. 
by Martin Miles, April 18th, 2012.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Martin: Adding to Paul G.'s comment about смотреть, when the verb is used without the preposition на it can also be translated "to watch" -- Мы смотрим фильм по ТВ, "We're watching a film on TV". 
Also, in place of the awkward "he slept with the daughter of his wife", I would recommend он спал с *падчерицой*, "He slept with his stepdaughter." And, incidentally, "stepson" is пасынок, with the same па- prefix. 
 For completeness' sake, in case you need them later in the story, "stepmother" is мачеха, "stepfather" is отчим, "stepsister" is сводная сестра, and "stepbrother" is сводный брат. (In other words, there's no all-purpose prefix like "step-" in English. And translating the English suffix "-in-law" into Russian is just as complicated, or more so!!)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Как было сказано, каждая церковь, в которую Фёдор шёл, имела в церковном саду дерево с прекрасными белыми светками. Другые дерева также были очень красивы. Никогда не в саду было дерево, которое давало хорошый фрукт

 Как было сказано, рядом с каждой церкви, которую Фёдор посетил, стояло (or "росло") в церковном саду одно дерево с прекрасными белыми цветками. Другие дерева тоже были очень красивы. А в таких садах никогда не было ни одного дерева, которое приносит хорошие плоды. 
As was said, next to every church that Fyodor visited, there stood (or "grew") in the church-garden one tree with beautiful white blossoms. The other trees were also very pretty. But in such gardens there was never a single tree that brought forth good fruit. 
Paul may have different suggestions about the wording, but I would definitely recommend *плоды* here instead of фрукт -- note that Matthew 7:16 ("By their fruits you will know them") is rendered in Russian as "По *плодам* их узнаете их."

----------


## Martin Miles

Юрий, учитель, который спал с его дочерью каждая год в день её рождения, возвращал книги неслишких ученников с его семеном их наю. Это - не так необычно. Он им сказал, что он был сок апельсина.
George, the teacher who slept with his daughter every year on her birthday, used to return the books of some pupils with his seed on them. This is not so unusual. He told them that it was orange juice.

----------


## Martin Miles

Смерть Фёдора
Любовный интриг между Фёдором и Анной начался прямо после того, как жена священника умерла. Она умерла именно в правое время. Фёдор тогда был очень старым, а Анна молодой. Долгый, страстный, любовный интриг с молодой женщиной, которая всегда была голодной, бы скончает старого-либо. Анне дал Фёдор оба его семья и жизнь. 
The Death of Fyodor
The love affair between Fyodor and Anna began just after the priest's wife died. She died precisely at the right time. Fyodor was then very old, and Anna young. A long, passionate love affair with a young woman, who was always hungry, would kill any old man. Fyodor gave Anna both his seed and his life.

----------

